# alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü Teichfrosch



## Ikulas (26. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,

dass mein Mini-Teich von einem __ Teichfrosch (woher kommt der nur?Kein Gewässer in der Nähe) und dann noch innerhalb kürzester Zeit in Beschlag genommen wird, hätte ich niemals gedacht. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass mein Teich für die Überwinterung nicht tief genug ist (ca. 54 cm). Ich habe aber gelesen, dass Teichfrösche durchaus auch an Land überwintern. Jetzt würde ich gerne etwas alternativ an Land anbieten ? 
Was nimmt man da am besten ? Ich habe schon spezielle Unterschlupfhöhlen für Amphibien gesehen. Sind die sinnvoll ? 
Oder habt Ihr noch andere Vorschäge ?

Hier wäre diese spezielle Höhle: http://www.vivara.de/product/id=1203/frosch-_und_krötenhaus.html


----------



## Auslogge 89 (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*

Hi,
der Frosch wird machen, was er für richtig hält. Wenn du ihm was anbietest, kanns klappen oder auch nicht.. Ne Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit gibts da nicht.


Wenn du ihm was bieten willst, dann investiere 3€, kauf im Baumarkt ein PVC Rohr, teils im Querschnitt und auf 40cm Länge, da hast du das Gleiche, wie auf dem Link von dir, nur extrem billig


----------



## Ikulas (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*

Hallo Andreas,

ok ... das denke ich mir dann auch, dass der Frosch das besser weiß. Vielleicht geht er ja dann auch zum Nachbarn, der einen etwas größeren und tieferen Teich hat. Hoffe nur, er kommt dann im Frühjahr wieder zu mir ;-).

Das mit dem Rohr ist durchaus eine gute Idee. Nur schön sieht das ja nicht wirklich aus ;-).


----------



## joshua (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*



Ikulas schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> Das mit dem Rohr ist durchaus eine gute Idee. Nur schön sieht das ja nicht wirklich aus ;-).



...aber ...wer sieht denn diss im Winter ????

Gruß

Joshua


----------



## pema (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*

Der Frosch natürlich...aber von Innen
petra


----------



## einfachichKO (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*



pema schrieb:


> Der Frosch natürlich...aber von Innen
> petra


----------



## Auslogge 89 (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*

Also ich hab sowas schon ähnlich gebaut, allerdings als __ Schlangen- und Geckohöhle fürs Terrarium. Besorgst du dir einfach flexiblen Fliesenkleber und Abtönfarbe ausm Baumarkt, färbst den Kleber (z.B. mit braun) beim Anrühren ein und streichst die Mischung aufs Rohr. Mit bissl Geschickt sieht das dann richtig schön natürlich aus.

Hey, eröffnen wir doch nen "Selbstbau-Fred" mit Anleitungen für Tierbehausungen


----------



## Ikulas (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*



joshua schrieb:


> ...aber ...wer sieht denn diss im Winter ????
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Joshua


 
Ich ???!!!
Außerdem soll dieser Unterschlupf das ganze Jahr zur Verfügung stehen. __ Frösche nehmen das auch gerne mal tagsüber an.


----------



## Ikulas (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*



pema schrieb:


> Der Frosch natürlich...aber von Innen
> petra



Ha ha ha ... danke für den Tip


----------



## Ikulas (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*



Auslogge 89 schrieb:


> Also ich hab sowas schon ähnlich gebaut, allerdings als __ Schlangen- und Geckohöhle fürs Terrarium. Besorgst du dir einfach flexiblen Fliesenkleber und Abtönfarbe ausm Baumarkt, färbst den Kleber (z.B. mit braun) beim Anrühren ein und streichst die Mischung aufs Rohr. Mit bissl Geschickt sieht das dann richtig schön natürlich aus.
> 
> Hey, eröffnen wir doch nen "Selbstbau-Fred" mit Anleitungen für Tierbehausungen



Danke Dir ! Wenn ich noch Fliesenkleber, Farbe und meine Zeit einrechne, bin ich nur unwesentlich günstiger als EUR 15,00 .

Selbstbauen ist eine tolle Sache. Aber für mich nur dann, wenn es 1. sehr viel günstiger ist (zb Schwimminsel um mal beim Thema Teich zu bleiben) oder 2. es eben schöner wird, als etwas Gekauftes.

Aber dennoch, danke für Deinen Tipp. Als reine Überwinterung durchaus eine gute Idee. Dass das Teil ganzjährig dann angeboten werden soll, konnte man meinem Ausgangsthread ja nicht entnehmen.


----------



## Auslogge 89 (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*

Morgen 

Also wenn ich mir die Sachen zusammenkaufen würde, komme ich auf max 6€. Die Zeit, naja sagen wir mal 20min. Material hat du dann aber genug für mind 4 solcher Unterschlüpfe und wenn du die ordentlich "verlegst", sieht man die nicht mal (Im Steinhaufen, unter ner Hecke, etc.) aber muss ja jeder selber wissen


----------



## Ikulas (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*

Morgen Andreas,

eben, das muss jeder selbst wissen .

Interessant ist nur immer wieder, mit welcher Beharrlichkeit versucht wird, jemanden von etwas zu überzeugen. Geade beim Teichbau ist das sehr ausgeprägt. Ist jetzt etwas OT, aber musste ich jetzt mal sagen.
Für Tipps bin ich immer gerne offen. Sonst würde ich hier nicht immer wieder mal fragen oder Euch an meinen Teichbildern teilhaben lassen. Aber es sind eben Tipps, die man ja nicht übernehmen muss.


----------



## joshua (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*

Hi,



Ikulas schrieb:


> .
> 
> Interessant ist nur immer wieder, mit welcher Beharrlichkeit versucht wird, jemanden von etwas zu überzeugen.



..aber Du hast doch danach gefragt, oder verstehe ich hier etwas miss ??

Gruß Joshua


----------



## Ikulas (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*

richtig, ich habe gefragt. Und Andreas hat einen Tipp gegeben, der für mich allerdings nicht in Frage kommt. Und dann sollte man das auch akzeptieren und nicht noch weiter vertiefen. 
Außerdem sollten sich andere Mitglieder (z.B. Pema) nicht auch noch lustig darüber machen, weil einem etwas an dem Tipp nicht gefällt.
Ich denke, es dürfte jetzt auch alles gesagt sein. Ich muss mich ja wohl kaum rechtfertigen dafür, dass mir an einem Tipp was nicht gefällt oder was auch immer


----------



## Auslogge 89 (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*

Mir ist das doch im Endeffekt egal, wie du das nun jetzt machst, wollte nur erwähnen, dass keinesfalls so viel Geld ausgegeben werden muss. Es lesen ja noch andere hier mit, die sich vielleicht über so ne Idee freuen


----------



## Ikulas (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*

das ist auch ok so.
Das kam nur etwas anders hier an.


----------



## pema (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*

Oh ha Beate,
da ist aber jemand angesäuert
Du suchst eine Heimstatt für deinen Frosch im Winter, damit der nicht in deinem Miniteich einfriert. Soweit richtig verstanden?
Vorgeschlagen wurde dir ein aufgeschnittenes graues Plastikrohr. Du findest die grüne Variante aus dem Internet besser, da sie angenehmer aussieht.
So weit richtig?
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man ja nur hoffen kann, dass der Froschkerl dieses Winterquartier überhaupt akzeptiert, fallen mir auf Anhieb mind. drei ganz simple Möglichkeiten ein, ein halbiertes Plastikrohr zu kaschieren.
1) Ein paar Holzwurzeln oder Äste darüber legen
2) Wenn es denn besser passt: Steine
3) Laub aus dem Garten
4)....
Ich würde mir wahrscheinlich nicht so viele Gedanken über die Optik machen, sondern eher hoffen, dass der Frosch clever genug ist, den Teich rechtzeitig zu verlassen und sich ein sicheres Winterquartier zu suchen
petra


----------



## Auslogge 89 (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*

@Petra: Hör auf damit, Tipps sind keine weiteren erwünscht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*

Hi Beate,

bei der Überwinterung an Land müssen sich die Amphibien aber in frostsichere Bereiche zurückziehen können. So nen Unterschlupf direkt auf der Oberfläche bringt dann nichts. Besser ist es dafür z.B eine rund 40-50cm tiefe Grube auszuheben, Höhlungen aus Feldsteinen darin aufbauen oder ne Terrassenplatte aus Beton auf ein Bruchsteinmäuerchen legen(kann man z.T. mit etwas langsam verottenden Buchen-Eichenlaub füllen), einen abgedeckten Eingang zur Oberfläche bauen und dann wieder zuschütten. Obendrauf dann noch nen Haufen Herbstlaub draufschütten der isoliert zusätzlich. Bei der Räumung meines alten Steingarten vor 2 Jahren hab ich dutzende von Molchen unter den dicken Steinbrocken in 30-40cm Tiefe gefunden

MfG Frank


----------



## Ikulas (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*



Auslogge 89 schrieb:


> @Petra: Hör auf damit, Tipps sind keine weiteren erwünscht



das ist genau der Stil, den ich mehr als deplaziert finde. Brauchst Du diese Art von Komminikation ? Ganz ehrlich, ich finde das nicht lustig.
Also ich pflege eigentlich einen anderen Umgang mit meinen Mitmenschen und interessanterweise hege ich auch sonst in keinem Forum mit irgendjemanden an.

Ich habe auch keine Lust auf Wiederholungen. Meine Fantasie reicht durchaus so weit, dass ich weiß, wie ich ein solches Rohr verstecken könnte. Aber ebenso gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es noch andere Varianten gibt, als ein halbes Rohr. 
Genau das wollte ich hier in diesem Thread auch rauskitzeln. Aber Ihr reitet immer nur darauf herum. Keine weiteren Ideen ? Ist das alles ?


----------



## Ikulas (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: alternative Überwinterungsmöglichkeit frü  Teichfrosch*

Hallo Frank, 

Dein Beitrag ist interessant und bringt mich auch weiter. 
Ja, die Bedenken hatte ich gestern Abend dann auch, dass solch ein Unterschlupf (egal ob Rohr oder ein Fertigteil) nicht wirklich frostsicher ist. Ich werde mal überlegen wie und wo ich Deine Idee umsetzen kann. In der Hoffnung, dass die __ Frösche (inszwischen sind 3) es finden und davon Gebrauch machen bzw. rechtzeitig den Teich verlassen. Aber ich gehe ebenso davon aus, dass Frösche schon genau wissen, was für sie als Überwinterungsplatz geeignet ist. Mehr als versuchen kann ich es nicht. Aber zumindest das möchte ich.

Danke Frank !


----------

